# Collections showing up Uncollected



## AngieH (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm reposting this again just in case it gets missed.


I'm having issues with my collections on Fire HD 8. I've spent months organizing my collections and thought I was done. So I begin updating my Goodreads page to match my Fire and that's when I ran into trouble. I noticed books for the add Amazon purchases to Goodreads were showing books I forgot I read/purchased because I hadn't seen them on my cloud in forever. I decided to add them to GR to at least show I did read them. Then it got even more strange, those same missing books suddenly appeared on my Fire HD and on my phone as uncollected. But the old covers of books on phone and Fire HD replaced the new updated covers. Then the books on both begun showing up as uncollected. I have 2 Fire HD showing all my books as uncollected. The only one that has it right is my phone. I chatted with an Amazon associate but the solution suggested did not help and that was just for one Fire HD. Now both are showing all my collections as uncollected and even that doesn't match the MY/CD. So very frustrating. Any one else had this problem?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This problem with items appearing and disappearing from collections and things not matching on different devices and with MYC&D has been going on for years. Some people seem to have the problem all the time and others never see it. 

I currently have four e-ink Kindles and because of this problem, before I bought my latest, I deleted all my collections and then re-sorted the books into a much more simplified, smaller number of collections, which has helped - to a degree. I keep the various devices matching by syncing them every few days so that they all match but I still occasionally have to make a manual adjustment. My MYC&D page never seems to exactly match though having fewer collections has helped - less to go wrong! I'm constantly frustrated by the fact that despite the information being in all cases pulled from the same Amazon servers, they nevertheless still don't always match.

I see that you use GR as well - I do also but I don't use my Amazon login there. I'm not sure how much affect, if any, the info on there might have on your Fire content if the accounts are linked.

So far as I know, no-one has ever satisfactorily come up with either an explanation or a solution.


----------



## AngieH (Jan 2, 2022)

I never had my Goodreads account re-put books back on my device. I got in touch with Amazon and they claim a fix will be coming in two weeks but I'm not holding my breath. I've been researching and reading about others facing similar issues. I don't know why they offer collections if it causes so much trouble. I worked so hard to organize my collections but it's been ask for nothing. Thanks for responding to my post.


----------

